

LESS CSS - Ruby gem to do more - jrichter
http://lesscss.org/

======
pkulak
I started using Less for a new project. It worked great until a new version
came out with some nice new features that I immediatly used, but also with a
bug where it replaced all the plus signs in my base64 data strings with
spaces, totally breaking them. Since then I've been doing line by line commits
to get around the problem, but hopefully it gets fixed soon!

------
techiferous
Could someone who has used LESS and SASS compare the two?

~~~
pkulak
You can do all the important things that Sass can do, but with the added
benefit that CSS is also valid Less.

